# man pages double entries



## KBK (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello
I notice some "double entries" in man enc and man tar.


```
ENC(1)                                                   OpenSSL

NAME
       openssl-enc, enc - symmetric cipher routines

OPTIONS

       -salt
           use a salt in the key derivation routines. This is the default.

       -nosalt
           don't use a salt in the key derivation routines. This option SHOULD NOT be used except for test purposes or
           compatibility with ancient versions of OpenSSL and SSLeay.
[code]        
And after few lines:
[code]
       -nosalt
           do not use a salt

       -salt
           use salt (randomly generated or provide with -S option) when encrypting (this is the default).
```


```
TAR(1)                                       FreeBSD General Commands Manual

NAME
     tar - manipulate tape archives

OPTIONS

     -n, --norecurse, --no-recursion
             Do not operate recursively on the content of directories.
             default behavior if tar is run as non-root in x mode.
```
ten entries down, without any comment:

```
-n, --norecurse, --no-recursion
```

Mistakes are not usual in the manual so I 'm asking for confirmation. 
Maybe my system have some problem generating man pages.
FreeBSD - 11.3-RELEASE-p11 - i386

Thanks
KBK


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2020)

They don't appear double on my systems or on enc(1).


----------



## chrbr (Aug 3, 2020)

For curiosity I have tried this on my FreeBSD-11.4-RELEASE. The output is similar as described by KBK.
There is a link on the FreeBSD web page as https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi...FreeBSD+11.4-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html where one can change the FreeBSD version.

It seems as if there has been a change from FreeBSD-11.x to FreeBSD-12.x. I do not know if the change has been related to the software related part of enc(1) or the documentation only.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 3, 2020)

You can _grep_ through the svn-* mailing-lists to find out when this bug was fixed.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2020)

Seems to have been introduced with 10.0-RELEASE (earliest man page I could find). So it's been there for a while. Not really sure when this was fixed, it's part of the OpenSSL crypto that's imported. So I suspect this was actually in the original, imported, files from OpenSSL. One important difference between 11.x and 12.x is the OpenSSL version. 





__





						[base] Log of /stable/12/crypto/openssl/doc/man1/enc.pod
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------

